
Fairy wrens teach familial ‘passwords’ to their unborn chicks (2012) - dotism
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2012/11/08/fairy-wrens-teach-secret-passwords-to-their-unborn-chicks-to-tell-them-apart-from-cuckoo-impostors/
======
vezycash
A few questions I got from reading this. Will a Fairy abandon its hatched
chicks because of one imposter? Or will the cookoo have already pushed the
unhatched eggs out of the nest?

The article said the imposter egg is deposited about 12 days after the Fairy
wrens eggs are laid. For the mimic to push the eggs out, it has to hatch
faster than the Fairy.

Google: Cookoos have incubation period of 9 to 14 days. Wrens 12–16 days.

However, cookoos incubate their eggs internally. So, by the cuckoo egg is
laid, it has had 18 to 24 hours of internal incubation at 40oC and hatches 31
hours ahead of any host egg laid at the same time.

The said that Wrens abandon their nest 40% of the time. However, another
article said Wrens only catch the imposter 40% of the time.

[https://scitechdaily.com/eggs-of-superb-fairy-wren-learn-
bef...](https://scitechdaily.com/eggs-of-superb-fairy-wren-learn-before-
hatching/)

------
misnome
Hate to be _that guy_ but - this was _absolutely_ unreadable on my wife's iPad
- screen covering dialog, clicking only button "close" goes off-page to some
wheel-of-fortune ad, and trying to go back from that floods the entire tab
history with "Your iPad is infected with a virus" junk pages. Repeatedly on
attempting to re-navigate.

~~~
mieseratte
Had the same on an iPhone. Just remembered Outline.com is for more than just
dodging ad blockers, here's TFA[0]

Also, if you use Outline and submit an article it doesn't already have, there
appears to be some kind of race-condition going on such that it stops showing
the ad blocker but not the content. Resubmitting a second time usually fixes
it.

[0] - [https://outline.com/B294TL](https://outline.com/B294TL)

~~~
al3xandre
How can outline be even legal? They basically steal the content of a website
and create a new page on their own with it. It just happened that the content
is stripped of ads for readability, but still.

~~~
mieseratte
It's similar enough to GrooveShark that I wonder how long of a lifespan it
will have.

Of course I can get the content of these sites by disabling JavaScript or
otherwise trivially (for me at least) edit the DOM. Obscurity isn't security,
so Outline is really just scripting and caching content I could otherwise
access so in the grand scheme of things I don't find the website itself to be
particularly problematic in the same way I don't find the cassette tape to be.
If anything my own behavior and usage of it is the real problem.

